# mahindra 5500



## camcar (3 d ago)

I need to find the diameter on the chrome cylinder 260 loader i am working on a 2006 5500 Mahindra 2wd. .the tractor is 2 hours away if anyone can help me the the diameter


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Lift cylinder bore diameter 2.5 inches. Bucket cylinder is 2 inches.


----------

